# PROJECT BUMPS!



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Well im starting to install my system I have ben collecting .I dont have much room to work with but i think i can make it work :biggrin: 

this is the car










this is the system










IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/2ymhuhe.jpg[/IMG]

still need to get my highs amp 
i will post more pic tonight when i get done working on it


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

had to cut the back dash out to fit the box I will weld in some new bracing so it will take all the abuse of hopping


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

damn, you ain't done yet fool??


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i wanna see the out come of this homie :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Apr 16 2009, 04:23 PM~13597953
> *damn, you ain't done yet fool??
> *



naaaa nikka this shit take time :biggrin: 

decided to do a fiberglass box i will post pics latter 


and i did a test fit and sound on the subs they BUUUMP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

here is some pics of a system i did a while back let me know wut u think


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13600004
> *here is some pics of a system i did a while back let me know wut u think
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice i bet your hand was sore for a while with all that sanding any more pics of progress and dont forget to take plenty pics of yours :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 16 2009, 07:46 PM~13600004
> *here is some pics of a system i did a while back let me know wut u think
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13584406
> *had to cut the back dash out to fit the box I will weld in some new bracing so it will take all the abuse of hopping
> 
> 
> ...


damiit matt stop adding extra weight :angry: :biggrin: looks good homie like to see it done good choice with those solo barricks i installed and 18 inch in a potiac before they reall knock


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 17 2009, 12:31 PM~13606935
> *damiit matt stop adding extra weight  :angry:  :biggrin:  looks good homie like to see it done good choice with those solo barricks i installed and 18 inch in a potiac before they reall knock
> *


the box is right at the pivet point if i could fit them heavy mother funkers in the trunk i would of :biggrin: that sucker would get stuck with those heavy ass things back there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice fuckin work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i definately did like the audiobahn eternal series subs...


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

still not done???? wtf















































:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 16 2009, 09:02 PM~13601086
> *thats real nice i bet your hand was sore for a while with all that sanding  any more pics of progress and dont forget to take plenty pics of yours  :biggrin:
> *



yes sanding sucks a## :biggrin: 

i have some more progress pic i will post soon


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13649465
> *i definately did like the audiobahn eternal series subs...
> *



they are some nice subs they looked cool to


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 19 2009, 10:02 PM~13626918
> *Nice fuckin work
> *



thanks man I try :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

moving right along?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

he gave up and bought a trade center speaker box


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If it looks as nice as the other job you posted it will be a nice addition to the ride. I seen your ride a few years back at the Milan show, real nice street hopper for sure.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13941117
> *If it looks as nice as the other job you posted it will be a nice addition to the ride. I seen your ride a few years back at the Milan show, real nice street hopper for sure.
> *



thanks homie

well its all finished just need to uplode the pics to the computer 

i think its the loudest hopper ever :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 19 2009, 05:08 PM~13938478
> *he gave up and bought a trade center speaker box
> *



fool you already seen the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

http://i39.tinypic.com/14l3ouc.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i42.tinypic.com/4qqwbc.jpg


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

this is from a show a couple weeks ago it still swangs with all the bumps in it :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 21 2009, 08:21 PM~13962823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass homie great job  

any progress pics of you layn the glass and did you use glaze or bondo what kinda primer and did you have any pin holes


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13962852
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Turned out pretty nice. I like the subs facing up in the back glass like that.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13962852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 15 2009, 01:25 PM~13584343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do them Punch components sound?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13962852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need something like this for my Duece :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13963382
> *looks bad ass homie great job
> 
> any progress pics of you layn the glass and did you use glaze or bondo what kinda primer and did you have any pin holes
> *



alot of bondo then filled the pinholes with glaze then some high build primer and alot of hand sanding :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 28 2009, 07:34 AM~14023694
> *How do them Punch components sound?
> *



they sound real good i got the kicker zx 350.4 on them and my 6x9's sounds like a concert in the ride :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats bad ass, love the 68 and the bumps


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 10 2009, 03:36 PM~14727616
> *thats bad ass, love the 68 and the bumps
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE FUCKIN WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------

